# Asian Eyes: Silver and Green look!



## ne0ndice (Feb 18, 2008)

Right, we are shooting for this look here!​





It has a pretty defined crease, which is awesome for Asian girlies like me who have a pretty flat eye shape.

Let me know if you can't read the text, yo. 

Brushes: 




L-R: Powder, Angled contour, Fluffy powder, Blending, MAC 217, Smashbox 8, Smudge, arts store brush, Ulta small eyeshadow

I'll be using (MAC unless otherwise stated): 




L-R: Spice blush, Full on Lust l/g, Lorac Coverup in C4, Frost p/m, Lola Highlighter Pencil in French Pink, NYX silver eyeliner




L-R: Shroom e/s, Electra e/s, Greensmoke e/s, Emerald Green p/m, Bare Study p/p, Bobbi Brown Creme liner in Black Ink, Palladio Translucent Rice Powder, Lancome Dual Finish Powder

LES G'ON WID DEET! 





Start off with a nice clean face that is kind of sunburned and pimply from sunscreen that obviously didn't work.





Apply Bare Study to lids. I do this way in advance to avoid any stickiness from bases.





pretend you are a tribal witch doctor and put on your concealer in interesting patterns. and then blend it in so you can go outside without having people stare at you.





buff in translucent powder and wait a few minutes before the next step. you can eat or sing along to against me! like i did.





pat on powder if you're prone to shininess like meee.





smudge silver eyeliner on lid. yum creasy lids!!





sweep some shroom over the silver eyeliner to kind of even it out and so emerald green won't stick to it.





pack on emerald green in your crease with smudge brush.





blend emerald green so it doesn't look shoddy. You'll also be wanting to touch up Emerald Green along the way. 





pack shroom on with your blending brush at the highest point in your arch.





blend shroom down with blending brush.





blend emerald green and shroom together more with blending brush (feel free to add more emerald green here).





pack on electra with small e/s brush and sweep out in small stroke from your eye. i repeat. small strokes!





add more emerald green with 217 or smudge brush to blend that baby.





use small e/s brush to add a little greensmoke where the arrows are pointing to haha.





wet small e/s brush with mixing medium (visine on my end), dab wet brush into frost pigment, and pack it on over the silver.





attempt to clean fall out and blend frost a little bit, but don't stress out like i did since frost is a permanant beezy.





Liner your lower lashes with emerald green using art store brush and do a little flick-fade underneath the silver/frost.





black eyeliner time! also go over that little emerald green flick-fade into the silver

Curl your lashes + mascara on top & bottom lashes orrr be lazy like me and just put on falsies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








spice blush to contour (um i went a little overboard so blend that stuff out)





shroom to highlight cheeks because i'm too lazy to get vanilla p/m





your lips + full on lust l/g = good times

That's it, I hope you guys enjoyed this. Also, I'm feeling in a tutorial-y mood today, so if anyone wants me to do a look/combo, holler at me.


----------



## swt_int3ntions (Feb 18, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 18, 2008)

i can't read the words in the pictures. but thx 4 the tut :-(


----------



## ne0ndice (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_i can't read the words in the pictures. but thx 4 the tut :-(_

 
Let me just retype what it says in the picture


----------



## MACATTAK (Feb 18, 2008)

Great tutorial!


----------



## missmacqtr (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice tut! Thank you so much!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Feb 20, 2008)

really nice.. i love it


----------



## delidee32 (Feb 21, 2008)

Very pretty, you're adorable. Thanks for tut


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Feb 29, 2008)

This is great!  Thanks!


----------



## lavnder (Mar 1, 2008)

Very Nice! Thx u


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 1, 2008)

looks great! it's always a challenge to get crease on asian eyes


----------



## BlahWah (Mar 7, 2008)

Great tutorial and I love how easy the steps are. Thanks!


----------

